# Princess & Hailey kidded!



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Woo-hoo!!  Two of my girls kidded today - both with twin doelings!!! :leap: :wahoo: 

Thank goodness DH was home for the first doe because she got so busy cleaning her first girl that the second was still in the sac and would have drowned! But, not to worry, she and the other three are doing great.

So, I am doing the happy dance!!!!  :stars: :wahoo: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big Congrats...that is wonderful news.... :thumb: :greengrin: :stars:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats totally awesome. Congrats


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats on all of the doelings!  :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so awesome!! Four girls! Congrats!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww congrats!!!!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

WooHoo! Congrats on happy healthy girls


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay  I'm so jealous of everyones luck lol!! Thats great :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS X 4!!*

AWESOME!! :stars:


----------

